
What It’s Really Like to Risk It All in Silicon Valley - siavosh
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/upshot/what-its-really-like-to-risk-it-all-in-silicon-valley.html?_r=0
======
madebysquares
I'm really curious why this article has been submitted so many times.

